# &&&&تصنيع المواد&&&&



## ali1001 (14 فبراير 2007)

*&&&&تكنولوجيا تصنيع المواد&&&&*

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله وبركاته





يا اخوانى




هل قسم تكنولوجيا تصنيع المواد هو قسم الانتاج والتصميم الميكانيكى


ارجو الافادة
وشكرا


----------



## ali1001 (14 فبراير 2007)

ارجو المساعدة


----------

